# Maritime Warfare course for aircrews



## aesop081 (17 Feb 2005)

Anybody have any details on what this couse is and if i , as a sea king aesop, will have to take it ?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (17 Feb 2005)

If its the one held at the CFMWC here in Halifax I will inquire about the pre-requisites and get back to you.


----------



## Inch (18 Feb 2005)

I don't think you do it until you're a senior AESOp. When I did the basic course last fall, I was on course with an MWO AESOp from Greenwood. It's a requirement for officers since we need it as well as the MW Standard course to be Crew Commanders, but for you guys I don't think it's an immediate requirement, more of a nice to have. I'll ask a few of the AESOps today.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Feb 2005)

Thanks troops !

Cheers


----------



## Inch (18 Feb 2005)

Asked a Sgt at 406 today and he said it's just a nice to have but not mandatory.


----------



## NCRCrow (18 Feb 2005)

Took the course in 2003. 

Thought it was outstanding course as it had lecturers from different countries talking about the different disciplines of maritime warfare along with experience. (ie UK-Falklands, US- Strait of Hormuz etc.)

It also had the different agencies and what they contribute to the maritime world (SIGINT etc).

Everybody, says its a nice to have and I agree. The synidicate work was a blast.

The boys in blue from my syndicate discovered a Halifax treasure called the "Lower Deck". Big yawns.and water bottles were the norm.

Crow


----------



## aesop081 (18 Feb 2005)

NCRCrow said:
			
		

> Took the course in 2003.
> 
> Thought it was outstanding course as it had lecturers from different countries talking about the different disciplines of maritime warfare along with experience. (ie UK-Falklands, US- Strait of Hormuz etc.)
> 
> ...



Sounds like a course i would like to take !

I'm familiar withe the lower deck and also the split-crowe..... ;D


----------



## 277to081 (19 Feb 2005)

Hello Aesop081, I just got my message and will be an Aesop hopefully as of April 1st! Just thought I would say Hello.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Feb 2005)

277to081 said:
			
		

> Hello Aesop081, I just got my message and will be an Aesop hopefully as of April 1st! Just thought I would say Hello.



I remustered april 1st last year.  I'm 2 days away from my final check flight and garduating from CFANS on friday.

Good luck


----------



## 277to081 (19 Feb 2005)

Right on! Hope all goes well, any tips for a noob?


----------



## aesop081 (19 Feb 2005)

277to081 said:
			
		

> Right on! Hope all goes well, any tips for a noob?



Yeah...don't come here thinking it'll be a cakewalk......we are graduating 4 out of 8 ! Be good at math and work your ass off


----------



## mdh (19 Feb 2005)

I remustered april 1st last year.  I'm 2 days away from my final check flight and garduating from CFANS on friday.

Good luck

Hey aesop 081 - good luck with the final test, cheers, mdh


----------



## NCRCrow (19 Feb 2005)

277....

Go see an AESOP/NESOP (Trinty, Athena, Fleet School) and ask them for a copy of Math 183 Book 
(Sige 1018). If you can do this math package, you will be a successful in your studies.

This qual will also open up more postings in the future.


----------



## 277to081 (19 Feb 2005)

Hey thanks for the tip NCRCrow, I am actually at Athena right now with a bunch of NESOPS and SIG guys, the BPSO also gave me the AESOp PIP with a whack of math stuff on CD, I had to write a test at the BPSO when I applied and from what I hear you complete basically that same CD that I have before your course starts. Math was never my strongest selling point so I have been looking into it quite a bit. I am definitely going to see what that Math 183 book is all about.


----------



## NCRCrow (19 Feb 2005)

277..
Challenge the math test, prior to going to Winnipeg. 

It will give u the confidence needed and also open lots more doors in the future. 

Ask around for a BEW Pack V4 03.01.2004, the course is distance learning and an excellent start to your AESOP overall knowledge.(radar theory, propagation, ESM) (or 5 day instructor lead)

This will show outstanding initiative and preparation for your upcoming academic year. 

Get yourself a good scientific calculator (Sharp)with 2nd Function and Hex, Dec etc.

See if u can go up Island for a flight (if u havent already done so)

Just some suggestions...Good Luck

Be PROACTIVE not REACTIVE


----------



## aesop081 (20 Feb 2005)

My advice to you reference the above is not to go too in depht.  Forget the BEW book as it will only serve to confuse you.  You will more than likely have to come here to CFSAS to do the BEW course anyways.  You will also cover alot of this stuff when you come to CFANS for your BAC.  Get good at grade 12 math ( algebra, graphs, trig and logs) and you will do fine.


----------



## 277to081 (20 Feb 2005)

Great thanks guys. I am really looking forward to it!


----------



## NCRCrow (20 Feb 2005)

good luck to Aesop on checkflight and 277 at CFANS.

Crow going to bed


----------

